# [RECOVERY] [CWM Touch Recovery 6.0.2.8] [Updated 03-07-13]



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

_*Disclaimer*_
THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY, FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE AUTHORS OR COPYRIGHT HOLDERS BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY, WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE SOFTWARE.

_*What is It*_
This is the latest version of CWM Touch Recovery (6.0.2.8) that I've built for the Touchpad.

It is a flashable zip so simply download the file and flash in your installed recovery.

It is also should be compatible to use with ACMEInstaller3.

I've uploaded the Touch version of CWM but touch doesn't work. However this version of CWM still has the enlarged icons like CWM Touch Recovery. It's really a CWM Touch Recovery but touch just isn't working yet. Touch should be working sometime this weekend. You can still navigate in this recovery with the hardware keys.

_*Changelog*_
CWM Touch 6.0.2.8 has the ability to "Install zip from sideload" while jcsullin's doesn't.

This allows you to use adb to install packages from your computer. Essentially you choose that option than run adb sideload flashable_zip_name (where flashable_zip_name is the path to the zip you want to flash). This prevents you from having to go into USB mode to copy over files to flash. Instead you just activate this and get it directly installed.

This was an intentional thing on jcsullin's recovery but has been fixed/enabled in this version (so basically not a problem with CWM itself).

This is probably not going to really sway very many of you but just keep in mind there are probably plenty of under the hood changes and ones I simply don't know.

Obviously, now this is the touch version of CWM but touch isn't working yet. Just use the hardware keys for now.

If I get any further changes I will post them here.

_*Downloads*_
Download No Touch Version Here
Download Touch Version Here (Newest)

_*Bugs/Issues*_
If you have any issues please feel free to post them in this thread.

If someone thinks I should add more information to the OP just ask.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

How about a little information on how this version of CWM is different than older versions. Does this fix stuff, or add stuff? Thanks.


----------



## ICanHazBeer (Jun 30, 2011)

+1 with NT. You'll have to expand upon the benefits before I'd consider flashing this. No offense.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

-SGA- said:


> Works great so far! Thanks! :highfive:


That is over from XDA.

ClockworkMod doesn't have a changelog so I can't really provide you with the changes as I don't know them.


----------



## pgzerwer2 (Oct 13, 2011)

Remolten said:


> That is over from XDA.
> 
> ClockworkMod doesn' thave a changelog so I can't really provide you with the changes as I don't know them.


So how is this your CWM? Just asking...

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Remolten said:


> That is over from XDA.
> 
> ClockworkMod doesn' thave a changelog so I can't really provide you with the changes as I don't know them.


My question also, the thread subject reads:
* [Remolten's CWM 6.0.2.8] [02-28-13]*

If there is a discussion link over on XDA, what it is?

Edit: OK, I found the discussion over on XDA and the same question came up there. The way you named the thread, it looks like you created this particular version of CWM. I see now that it is something that Koush released and it comes back to my same concern that these developers just throw stuff out and don't give the users a clue what is in it. So if you have some contact with him, how about asking for some details on what's in it, why he released it, what should we look for, what does it do differently than previous versions. I don't mind helping test this stuff, but I sure would like to know what the hell I am testing.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

pgzerwer2 said:


> My question also, the thread subject reads:
> * [Remolten's CWM 6.0.2.8] [02-28-13]*
> 
> If there is a discussion link over on XDA, what it is?
> ...


I actually have no contact with koush and simply built this, I have no idea what changes have been made as I'm not involved. But I will try to find out.


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

Remolten said:


> I built it however it is obviously created, made, and maintained by koush.
> 
> I actually have no contact with koush and simply built this, I have no idea what changes have been made as I'm not involved. But I will try to find out.


I am a bit confused you are asking us to flash saying that you have built it ,but that you have no idea what changes have been made! Can you at least post a link to where you got this build from and what you mean by that you have built this.

Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

sstar said:


> I am a bit confused you are asking us to flash saying that you have built it ,but that you have no idea what changes have been made! Can you at least post a link to where you got this build from and what you mean by that you have built this.
> 
> Sent from my skz_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2


It is built from the CWM source I didn't create it I've updated thread title to reflect that.


----------



## c000 (Dec 27, 2011)

i found some contact info for koush if anyone wants to ask for a changelog:

https://twitter.com/koush
https://plus.google.com/103583939320326217147/posts

and cwm twitter https://twitter.com/clockworkmod and facebook https://www.facebook.com/ClockworkMod


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Added changes (changelog) from jcsullin's CWM6 release.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Feedback anyone? 200+ Downloads and only a few people have given me anything.

FYI Update coming soon (tonight or tomorrow).


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

Added CWM Touch Recovery 6.0.2.8.


----------



## nm3210 (Nov 21, 2011)

Maybe put something to the effect that the touch doesn't work in the title? I understand you get bigger icons and what not but it's just a bit misleading.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

nm3210 said:


> Maybe put something to the effect that the touch doesn't work in the title? I understand you get bigger icons and what not but it's just a bit misleading.


Didn't you read the post above yours? He just included a "TOUCH" version.


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

nevertells said:


> Didn't you read the post above yours? He just included a "TOUCH" version.


Sent from my cm_tenderloin using Tapatalk 2
The touch part is not working YET the icons are bigger and should be updated shortly. It does actually say this in the OP. 
I have installed and It looks good. I have made and restored a recovery with it. And no problems unlike my recent experience with TWRP 2.4.3.0 were I lost all my files after doing a wipe.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

@Remolten,

A couple of questions please. Do you own a TouchPad? If so, why don't you post your experience on how this has worked on yours. Did you create the Touch version, or are you just passing it along from Koush? For some reason, you are not getting much feedback even though you say that 200 folks have downloaded the non-touch version. I don't think folks understand the sideload option including myself. Maybe a more detailed explanation of how one installs using the sideload option and adb along with some screenshots of what it looks like. For example, to use adb, do I have to place the TouchPad in WebOS recovery? Really appreciate your efforts, but you are going to have to better explain why a user would want to use this vs. J.C. Sullins cwm6 or twrp. If the sideload option is the only real difference, you are going to have to do a little more work to sell it. And good luck.


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

sstar said:


> @Remolten,
> 
> A couple of questions please. Do you own a TouchPad? If so, why don't you post your experience on how this has worked on yours. Did you create the Touch version, or are you just passing it along from Koush? For some reason, you are not getting much feedback even though you say that 200 folks have downloaded the non-touch version. I don't think folks understand the sideload option including myself. Maybe a more detailed explanation of how one installs using the sideload option and adb along with some screenshots of what it looks like. For example, to use adb, do I have to place the TouchPad in WebOS recovery? Really appreciate your efforts, but you are going to have to better explain why a user would want to use this vs. J.C. Sullins cwm6 or twrp. If the sideload option is the only real difference, you are going to have to do a little more work to sell it. And good luck.


.

Yes, I own a 32GB TP and this this version of CWM works perfect for me. I built the Touch version but I didn't create it. I don't know Koush at all and have no contact with him. As for the downloads, I'm guessing I'm not getting feedback because I'm unknown (and probably untrusted). 300+ Downloads now.

The sideload option is this. If you have the Touchpad connected to your computer (with adb installed) you can connect to it via the terminal/command prompt by running the command "adb". If you run "adb devices" it shows all the capable devices connected. To use the adb sideload feature, run "adb sideload zip_name" to install a zip directly from your computer. The advantage of this is you don't have to manually transfer it to the Touchpad but can rather directly install it. Of course this won't help if you download everything on the Touchpad. Hopefully this clarifies what this feature is. Ask if you have questions.

I would recommend this because 1. It has the added option 2. The latest version of CWM many under the hood changes/improvements 3. Bigger icons (







) and hopefully upcoming touch. If you don't care about any of those, (I bet you'll like the touch when it's ready though) then I recommend using TWRP 2.4.1.0.

I hope this is what you guys want to know. Touch soon.


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

Remolten 
What problems did you have with TWRP please. 
And you don't use your own recovery!!!

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Remolten (Feb 24, 2012)

sstar said:


> Remolten
> What problems did you have with TWRP please.
> And you don't use your own recovery!!!
> 
> Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


TWRP is currently causing data loss and is in general just glitching for me after version 2.4.1.0.

Is there something wrong with my recovery??? If so tell me what's wrong.


----------



## sstar (Jul 31, 2012)

Remolten said:


> TWRP is currently causing data loss and is in general just glitching for me after version 2.4.1.0.
> 
> Is there something wrong with my recovery??? If so tell me what's wrong.


Myself and a few others have had problems doing wipes with TWRP 2.4.3.0 ie losing our files. I think but maybe wrong that problems are only happening after doing certain wipes. 
There is nothing wrong with your recovery but with jcsullins version I can use Rom Toolbox to flash, name and wipe, all the reasons we use Goo Manager and TWRP for, with yours it will say that I must use /pay for Rom Manager. 
Jcsullins says his is based on cmw, and it doesn't have anything limiting it's use. If you could do the same with your version that would be great.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk 2


----------



## itachi1 (Jan 27, 2012)

I can't get USB storage to mount. Could someone else test so we can have some evidence it's not just me? I am able to mount /boot. JCSullins' "update-CWM6_tenderloin-20121215" CWM 6.0.1.9 USB mount does work.

Thanks for the build efforts so far.


----------



## arnokra (May 2, 2013)

does it work on the lg optimus 4x hd 4.1.2 ?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

arnokra said:


> does it work on the lg optimus 4x hd 4.1.2 ?


This is an HP TouchPad forum. You need to Google yourself some info for your phone.


----------



## arnokra (May 2, 2013)

sorry my bad thanks


----------

